# Witch and Daemon Hunters



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

I've heard rumours that when the Witch and Daemon Hunters come out with a new codex they will both be in the same one as to merge the two armies together, not sure if this is true or when it will happen but does anyone have any thoughts on this at all or confirmation?


----------



## Rahmiel (Jan 3, 2009)

I have heard some things like this too, but also that the Ordo Xenos will be included as well, with its Chamber Militant the Deathwatch. But game wise i think it will be like using different chapters of space marines with their different abilities and own special properties.


----------



## xcom (Dec 27, 2007)

Has there been any word on a possible release date? The last I heard it was speculated to be released some time in 2009.


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

I can't see the benefit in combining the two codices. I'm pretty sure players of either army would be horrified if it happened.

It'll be interesting.

Any Witch Hunter or Daemonhunter players hoping this is true?


----------



## Rahmiel (Jan 3, 2009)

I haven't heard anything about a release date, just that all branches are supposed to be in the same book, and may the great ones see fit to release some plastics for all three.


----------



## Ztrain (Oct 26, 2008)

That's what I hear it'll be "Forces of Inquisition" and be Demon Sister and Alien hunters all in one.

Z


----------



## Rahmiel (Jan 3, 2009)

I don't know what to think about it. I don't know how they are going to fit three armies in one book, and still keep it at about twenty bucks. But as long as they don't funk up my Sisters I'll be fine with it. I like all three branches of the Inquisition. I'm more looking forward to new "PLASTIC" minis though.


----------



## Bolshavic (Dec 8, 2008)

Was told by a GW staffie once that ordo xenos would never be released by it self  as it was just SM and nothing to different from any thing already published, so it makes sence to piggy back that ordo with another, as for all three together why not?, the size of the new SM codex is a preview at the size they r willing to go. but to verify i can not for being on the underside of the planet we seem to be the last to get any news :scare:

As for plastics  hope so a full sisters army for appoc, an impossibility for any1 with finacial restaints, I say praise be the emporerer:victory:


----------



## Rahmiel (Jan 3, 2009)

Yeah I would love some plastic sisters, so much more character than the same 10 models over and over (they are beautiful models, but still).


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

A while back (over the summer sometime) a rumour popped up that all three would be combined in a book that would be as thick as at least two codexes, probably more like two and a half, and would cost around 35 dollars. I dunno if this is true or not, but I think it would be interesting, to say the least.


----------



## Nemesis-The-Warlock (Jun 10, 2008)

it's probably going to happen but it is a long, long way off.

i think it was Jes Goodwin who said it may happen but not for a good few years


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

Well yer that's all I had heard that all 3 will be put into one codex, I would really just like to tank some exorcist tanks with some daemon hunters that's all without the kafuffle of having to have 2 seperate armies aswell as some penitent engines.


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

I think I'd definitely prefer if they DIDN'T combine, but that's mostly because I'm afraid of change...

The Daemonhunters 'Dex is pratically two armies in one, I know not many people will play as pure Grey Knights though (Apart from myself!). I don't think there will ever be plastic Grey Knights though... People woul just stop buying normal marines lol (Wel, maybe...)


----------



## Grik (Jul 28, 2008)

I think it would be interesting if they combined Daemon and Witch Hunters into a single book with all 3 Ordos in there. Especially if its the size or a little larger than the new SM codex. I do think Sisters of Battle should have their own codex though, and some new models. The old models are gorgeous but there are only like 10 or 12 different poses.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

One thing will be interesting is the Inclusion of the Inducted armies. The current trend is that Crossover Armies aren't liked (as with Daemons and Chaos).

Personally, there are two takes on this. The Crossover goes as far as they don't release them together. Personally, this doesn't seem likely, as all the books, like Imperial Armour, etc, now list the Battle Sisters and Grey Knights, and Inquisitors all as Forces of the Inquisition.

Then with Inducted Guard, Marines, and the like. How will it be done? Will you be able to take them from the current Codices? Or will they be 'generic', as in that you can take vanilla Marines, but without any funky special rules?

And then the Basic Army list, how will that work? Will you have a Grand Master of the Grey Knights, with a Nemesis Force Weapon, Psycannon Bolts, A Cloak of St Aspira and a Heavy Bolter with Suppressors? Or will it be 3 seperate lists for each force?

It'll be interesting either way.


----------



## Lord of Rebirth (Jun 7, 2008)

I think it is a mixed bag sort of thing. So much good and bad can come from a combination and while I'd prefer to see some other stuff first if they are willing to redo the codex and throw out the plastic I'd love to see them out. I don't play any of the three Inqusi armies myself but I have liked Sisters since they came out something like 9-10 years ago and with FW's versions of the Immolator, Excorsist and Repressor being cheaper for me than the lamer GW kits if they threw me some plastic sisters I might have to get me a new army there.

I think if they do combined the armies they will have to have an army with basically the most choices for the different types of units yet since it would be 2-3 armies put together. It would be interesting to see them restrict it by requiring certain characters or unit to allow you other units such as requiring a Cannoness to have more than one squad of sisters but I'd hate to see them use such a restriction system that leads to a lot of good units being used.


----------



## Lash Machine (Nov 28, 2008)

I had spoken to a friend of mine over christmas and he had been up at *GW* and had found out that The Xenos codex and/or combined Inquisitor codex has been shelved indefinitly due to the play testing not working with the lists.

This may not be as bad as it sounds becuase ti may mean there are new plastics on the way as the process of designing the models takes as long or longer than the rules. Or of course they could have shelved the models as well.


----------



## Pauly55 (Sep 16, 2008)

My guess is that it will work something like this:

You will have basic troops from IG army, Space marine army.  The troops section will include the IG platoon entry from Codex IG, Storm troopers(arbites) and spacemarine tac squads. Basic Greyknights, and sisters of battle will be elites, but depending on your HQ(GK grand master/ Cannoness) you will be able to take the GK/sisters squads as troops.


----------



## Steel Nathan (Apr 26, 2008)

I wouldn't mind having that actually. It would be interesting to see them have their own codex. However, there should one catch: They should'nt be allowed to have Imperial Guard and the Space Marines to join them. That's my opinion anyways.


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

Well, it fits the fluff to have Allies, but if they were given an SM-sized dex' instead of the "add-on" list it would be much easier to play them as an army.

-Dirge


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

I agree. Part of the fun of the ordos is throwing an inquisitor and assassin into a guard army, or fielding sisters with grey knights or assault marines. Actually, interesting point, what is the go with allying sisters with GK? Both codexes mention it, but it is more an aside from IG or SM. Anyone done it before?


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

I'm not sure on Sisters and Knights. I know you can't use Marines and Knights, but that's it.

-Dirge


----------



## Wusword77 (Aug 11, 2008)

I think that making a codex for all the "forces of the imperium" is a great idea. Just because all the forces are in one codex does not mean that its gonna be a single army list however.

GW is more then capable of simply dividing up the codex, like its composed of 3 mini dex's. They could also simply make set rules for units that show up in all codex's (like an inquisitor or assassin) and keep the unique units (GK's and Sisters) with their own stats and rules.

As far as allied units go its very simple to fix that. Dont use the Deamon Hunters/Sisters as your main army. It says you can't use allied SM's or guard, it makes no mention in the Sm or Guard dex about limits on using allied GK's or Sisters. Such bending of rules works in all types of collectable games for me i dont see why it wouldn't work in 40k. Provided your opponent is alright with it.


----------



## Ztrain (Oct 26, 2008)

It all depends on which HQ and two obligatory troop units you start with what you can and can not have.

Z


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

Steel Nathan said:


> I wouldn't mind having that actually. It would be interesting to see them have their own codex. However, there should one catch: They should'nt be allowed to have Imperial Guard and the Space Marines to join them. That's my opinion anyways.



main prob with that though is that grey knights are dammed expencive and also have limited anti-tank as well, which is why you take inducted guard or inducted SM's (when useing an iquesitor only force)


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

I think, they should put out a Sisters of battle Codex and an Inquisitor/GKnights Codex if they do separate ones not saying that 3 mini dex's in one is bad, I mean that would be even better. I would like to see the Gk be able to field a force without support from another team though. They also already limit what you acan take from SM and Ig armies anyway. My other question raised from this is aren't marine chapters told to kill off the inquistion if they see them I thought they were a secretive emporer force and to the knowledge of the SM's they are heretics.


----------



## Nemesis-The-Warlock (Jun 10, 2008)

Blue Liger said:


> My other question raised from this is aren't marine chapters told to kill off the inquistion if they see them I thought they were a secretive emporer force and to the knowledge of the SM's they are heretics.


that would make no sense at all, the inquisitions methods are secretive and they are often undercover,
but having space marines shoot inquisitor's on site would just lead to civil war.

I have never seen a mention of marines believing inquisitors to all be heretics


----------



## Micklez (Nov 22, 2008)

I personally think it would be a heresy comaprible to Horus if they combined all three Ordo's. If GW actually tries to pull this off I will lose all faith in them. While it may not be as cost-effective to have 2 or 3 seperate codexes, i for one would be more then willing to spend a little extra and buy them seperatly. There will be to much character lost from the seperate armies if they were rolled into one force. I just cant see the point.

Sorry for ranting, bit of a sencetive topic for me. The whole "streamlining" of GW and all


----------



## Nemesis-The-Warlock (Jun 10, 2008)

Micklez said:


> There will be to much character lost from the seperate armies if they were rolled into one force. I just cant see the point.


it wouldn't all be one force though, they will stay as they are just in one book,
they use some separate characters, weapons and tactics, 
but at the same time they do share some of the same rules and weapons and forces


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Not all Inquisitors are secretive, some are quite militaristic in the way they go about performing their 'sacred' duties. 

I'd look forwards to a 'Forces of the Inquisition' style Codex, it always struck me as strange that you were forced to play as an Inquisitor from one of the 3 main branches of the Inquisition- maybe with an amalgamated Codex you could be an Inquisitor from a different Ordo, for individuals who have a power second only to the Emperor they're far too restricted in their choices in the current 'dexes.


----------



## CamTheApostle (Oct 31, 2008)

Wusword77 said:


> I think that making a codex for all the "forces of the imperium" is a great idea. Just because all the forces are in one codex does not mean that its gonna be a single army list however.
> 
> GW is more then capable of simply dividing up the codex, like its composed of 3 mini dex's. They could also simply make set rules for units that show up in all codex's (like an inquisitor or assassin) and keep the unique units (GK's and Sisters) with their own stats and rules.
> 
> As far as allied units go its very simple to fix that. Dont use the Deamon Hunters/Sisters as your main army. It says you can't use allied SM's or guard, it makes no mention in the Sm or Guard dex about limits on using allied GK's or Sisters. Such bending of rules works in all types of collectable games for me i dont see why it wouldn't work in 40k. Provided your opponent is alright with it.


Sorry dude. That is what APOC is for. That was the GW response to the loss of LatD. They said they would not produce an army lists that drew from different codices. That's why CSM can't have CD as allies. The closest I think you will get outside APOC is one rumor I heard some time ago (on Bell of Lost Souls, I think) that the new IG codex would have an 'inquisitor & retinue' elite choice.

As for combining the inquisitors into one army list, maybe it should be looked at this from a marketing perspective. They publish a separate codices for two/three lists that overlap some 30-60% (rough guess), and a good portion of the list is drawn from other lists through 'allies'. As above, GW said they wouldn't have lists that used multiple Codices as an excuse for getting rid of my beloved LatD. So you combine them, make it so you could overlap the Ordos or take a 'pure' army. This allows them to combine resources from the two previous codices, removes worry about "well the DH peon type-3 has this but the nearly identical WH peon type-3 has this AND this", and makes the overall list much larger (therefore eliminates their need to borrow, which you can save for APOC). As Alien hunter kill teams are just cooler sternguard SM with inquisitors, this would give them a chance to be in a codex. Also, it raises the priority of it by making it a single big project instead of two smaller projects. GW may not have room in their release schedule for two codices.

Personally, I want to see some plastic models:

A plastic inquisitor and retinue pack where the inquisitor can be customized to ordo (such as giving him an inferno pistol or a daemonhammer).
Plastic grey knight squad (with a optional special weapon upgrade)
Plastic bolter bitc... ehem! I mean plastic sisters of battle squad (with special and heavy weapons included)
An inquisitorial upgrade pack with bits to upgrade the new plastic storm troopers to inquisitorial storm troopers and vehicle upgrades.
Plastic deathwatch marines (with cool upgrades and stuff)


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

If they go the way of CSM, then that leads to Generic Inducted Guard, and Generic Inducted Marines - in that they perhaps have the Heavy weaponry, but are limited (i.e no Chapter Tactics, etc) in their options, can't combat squad for example.

As for Inquisitors - they are a Branch used to INVESTIGATE (hence the Inquisition, taken from the adjective Inquisitive, to ask many questions (or some such Semantic Bulljockey) the Imperium for signs of Heresy.

Particularly, they are interested in the Marines - due to being 'Abhuman', Half of the Legions became Traitors, and the Emperor made it so that they were above the call of the Inquisition. Even the Grey Knights, despite being the Ordo Malleus Chamber Militant is a Chapter of Marines, and as such, an Inquisitor can only Requisistion their help, rather than Order them (thanks to the Inquisitorial Mandate, or 'the Search Warrant').

However the Chapters hold onto their Rights, and even then, don't like sending their Geneseed to Terra as part of the Tithes, despite knowing the Imperiums safety relies on it. As such, an Apothecary is given to the guard, along with an Honour Guard (not 'The' Chapters Honour Guard, but a guard of chosen Marines) to take it, to protect it from the hands of the Inquisitors, who are able to use the Mandate to take it off the hands of the lower Adepts from the Administratum who handle the Seed.

I don't know why I've gone into that long post, but the Vanilla with Vanilla Sauce Marines are likely to be seen in the Inquisitorial Army, along with Inducted Vanilla with Vanilla Sauce Guard. That's my view.


----------



## Munky (Oct 2, 2008)

I personally think that the sheer volume of fluff etc storys and pics for the 3 armies would fill a whole codex by its self, especially as therre will be new "end time" narratives in there as well.
I think it will be split over 2 codex's allowing them to have the room to expand the fluff and include new models and rules.

Just my 2pence worth !


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

Micklez said:


> I personally think it would be a heresy comaprible to Horus if they combined all three Ordo's. If GW actually tries to pull this off I will lose all faith in them. While it may not be as cost-effective to have 2 or 3 seperate codexes, i for one would be more then willing to spend a little extra and buy them seperatly. There will be to much character lost from the seperate armies if they were rolled into one force. I just cant see the point.
> 
> Sorry for ranting, bit of a sencetive topic for me. The whole "streamlining" of GW and all


I agree. 

... Ok I'll write more. Again. I don't think GW will do Plastic Knights. And if they do, I will personally be quite bitter after buying all these metal ones... I think you would see them around too much then I'd be jealous, and we can't have that. Well, generally, I'm afraid of change and never look forward to things like this. I guess I can only cringe in my basement until it's released


----------



## Nemesis-The-Warlock (Jun 10, 2008)

Munky said:


> I think it will be split over 2 codex's allowing them to have the room to expand the fluff and include new models and rules.


or and here's an idea, maybe they could make it a larger codex :wink:


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

CamTheApostle said:


> As for combining the inquisitors into one army list, maybe it should be looked at this from a marketing perspective. They publish a separate codices for two/three lists that overlap some 30-60% (rough guess), and a good portion of the list is drawn from other lists through 'allies'. As above, GW said they wouldn't have lists that used multiple Codices as an excuse for getting rid of my beloved LatD. So you combine them, make it so you could overlap the Ordos or take a 'pure' army. This allows them to combine resources from the two previous codices, removes worry about "well the DH peon type-3 has this but the nearly identical WH peon type-3 has this AND this", and makes the overall list much larger (therefore eliminates their need to borrow, which you can save for APOC). As Alien hunter kill teams are just cooler sternguard SM with inquisitors, this would give them a chance to be in a codex. Also, it raises the priority of it by making it a single big project instead of two smaller projects. GW may not have room in their release schedule for two codices.
> 
> [/LIST]


First of all please use full words and not rubbish like eon/peon - What the heck does it mean?

Second they need to keep to a basic form of marine Vas as they have thier own the recruit, tell me if you were a marine chapter would you send your best of the best marines to fight I think not, you'd keep them for your own legions protection. They need to move away from using mass allied SM and IG forces in my opinion.

Thirdly 2 codexes would be good and some but not all plastic models maybe just the basic troops of them.


----------



## CamTheApostle (Oct 31, 2008)

Blue Liger said:


> First of all please use full words and not rubbish like eon/peon - What the heck does it mean?
> 
> Second they need to keep to a basic form of marine Vas as they have thier own the recruit, tell me if you were a marine cahpter would you send your best of the best marines to fight I think not, you'd keep them for your own legions protection. They need to stter away from using mass allied SM and IG forces in my opinion.
> 
> Thirdly 2 codexes would be good and some but not all plastic models maybe just the basic troops of them.


Firstly)
pe⋅on
1 /ˈpiən, ˈpiɒn/ [pee-uhn, pee-on] 
–noun
1. (in Spanish America) a farm worker or unskilled laborer; day laborer.
2. (formerly, esp. in Mexico) a person held in servitude to work off debts or other obligations.
3. any person of low social status, esp. one who does work regarded as menial or unskilled; drudge.
Origin:
1820–30; < Sp peón peasant, day laborer < VL *pedōn- (s. of *pedō) walker (whence ML pedōnēs infantry, OF peon pawn 2 ), deriv. of L ped- (s. of pēs) foot

pe⋅on
2 /ˈpiən, ˈpiɒn/ [pee-uhn, pee-on]
–noun (in India and Sri Lanka)
1. a messenger, attendant, or orderly.
2. a foot soldier or police officer.
Origin:
1600–10; < Pg peão, F pion foot soldier, pedestrian, day laborer. See peon

Secondly)
The Deathwatch are specially trained space marines from various chapters to the Ordo Xeno. It is considered a great honor to be selected to join the Deathwatch, and any marine can be chosen for it (including veterans and captains). The Deathwatch are given special training and equipment (often advanced technology unavailable to the rest of the Imperium) to hunt and destroy alien threats. Think of them like the special forces version of space marines who work specifically for the Ordo Xenos. 

Thirdly)
Please use full words and not rubbish like "thier", "cahpter", "stter", and "codexes". Also, please use full sentences and proper punctuation.

In Closing)
Peace and love, yawl!


----------



## pathwinder14 (Dec 27, 2006)

I for one would love to see a combined codex of witch hunters, ordo xenos, and daemon hunters. It would provide an interesting dynamic to the game. I could see the option for playing an army with a strict thems from one of them or even an army combined of whitch hunters and dameon hunters with Ordo xenos on the side. 

It could be based upon the HQ. If you take an Inquisitor you can take Sister's of Battle, Grey knights, or storm troopers as troops. If you take a Canoness as an HQ, then only Sisters or Storm Troopers as troops. See the idea?


----------



## Wusword77 (Aug 11, 2008)

CamTheApostle said:


> Firstly)
> pe⋅on
> 1 /ˈpiən, ˈpiɒn/ [pee-uhn, pee-on]
> –noun
> ...


Lols! :laugh: Pwnd  Its little things like that, it makes the internet all worthwhile.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Useless Posts don't, however.

Still, please get my name correct. It's just a little thing, but I'm not a Veteran Assault Squad. It is my name, after all.



> Second they need to keep to a basic form of marine Vas as they have thier own the recruit, tell me if you were a marine cahpter would you send your best of the best marines to fight I think not, you'd keep them for your own legions protection. They need to stter away from using mass allied SM and IG forces in my opinion.


Personally, adding in some Space Marine and IG forces is the point of the Inquisition - they have the Imperial Mandate. Why, then, make it useless in game?

The Space Marines themselves are more likely to fight their own war, and leave an Inquisitor, due to their distrust of the Inquisition. However, if the need calls for a Space Marine Chapter to require the aid of either the Grey Knights, Inquisition, Deathwatch or Adeptus Sororitas, then they are also going to deploy their best troops.

So - either I deploy my entire strength, and save more lives of my men that way, by having the best of the best protecting each other, or I just leave my men down there to die, because I've kept my best men behind?

My own view is:

*HQ*
Inquisitor Lord (personally, I'd prefer it if it was Ordo Specific, but it's unlikely, seeing previous codices) (With Orbital Strike)
Grey Knights Grand Master and Retinue (Heroic Intervention) (with Orbital Strike)
Ordo Xenos Brother Captain/Librarian/Chaplain and Kill Team
Adepta Sororitas Canoness and Retinue
Space Marine Captain and Command Squad
Guard Command Squad

*Elites*
Inquisitor
Assassin Squad
Servitor Squad
Sororitas Celestian Squad
Xenos Kill Team
Grey Knight Terminators (TH/SS Free Swap for NFW and SB, Heroic Intervention)
Space Marine Terminators (Either Assault or Tactical)
Space Marine Veterans (Combination of Special Ammo and CC Marines)
Space Marine Dreadnought
Guard Ogryns
Guard Veterans
Guard Commisars

*Troops*
Inq ST's
Grey Knights Squad (Land Raider Transport)
Battle Sisters
Xenos Hunters (tacticals, with Hellfire rounds, special ammo Bolters or Sniper pattern bolters)
Space Marine Squads
Space Marine Scouts
Guard Platoons

*Fast Attack*
Grey Knights Teleport Attack (with Heroic Intervention)
Sororitas Seraphim
Sororitas Repressor
Assault Squads
Veteran Assault Squad
Land Speeder Squadron
Bike Squadron
Guard Rough Riders
Guard Armoured Fists
Xenos have the same as Marines

*Heavy Support*
Grey Knight Land Raider (Basic, Crusader, Incinerator/Psycannon Redeemer)
Grey Knight Dreadnought (Str 10 Force Weapon? It's a Grand Master After all)
Grey Knight Purgation Squad (Land Raider Transport)
Grey Knight Predator (Please!!! Psycannon/Inquisitor Baal Pattern)
Sororitas Dominion Squad
Space Marine Devestator squad
Space Marine Land Raiders
Space Marine Predators
Space Marine Whirlwinds
Space Marine Vindicators
Xenos have the same as Marines
Guard HWP's
Guard Leman Russes
Guard Basalisk
Guard Heavy Mortars (to fill in short ranged indirect fire, G12-60/12-48?)


----------



## CamTheApostle (Oct 31, 2008)

Nice post Vaz. A very interesting and cool, if long, list. I especially like the idea of the GK Dread's DCCW being a force weapon. Do you think they will keep "remove the model no matter the wounds" or update it to the ID UR? :grin:
But being more serious, I do like the concept. Make the GK Dread automatically venerated. However, wouldn't it be a Elite choice like most (or all?) dreads? Maybe even give it a WS6 to represent that true edge of badassness that the GK invoke.

But I keep thinking back to one of the Mini-dexes from Bell of Lost Souls, which I think are all very cool, called the Ordo Heretic strike force. Makes me wonder if the Forces of the Inquisition should represent the inquisitorial elite forces that are ment to strike at the heart of whatever threat they find. As was Vaz excellent, space marines don't really trust the inquisition and are as likely to fight on their own as they would be fight as an ally. And the guard aren't really a precision tool. They are more like a hammer. So the FotI would be like a special-forces army list. Save the 'indoctination' for APOC.

Yeah, I know that this argument is deviating from the previous edition codices and is trying to fit things to my logic of getting rid of the indoctrination outside of APOC, but doesn't it make at least some sense?


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Haha. As much as I'd like to say they'd keep it, they will remove it. Otherwise I think the Nemesis Super Duper Force Weapon would get a bit hard to say. Or Nemesis Force Weapon would be misleading.

And for the Grey Knight Dread - I suppose it could be elite, but currently, it vies with the Terminators, which far and away outclass the Dreadnoughts, for both Fire Power, and melee ability, which a Marine army take it for.


----------



## CamTheApostle (Oct 31, 2008)

Vaz said:


> Haha. As much as I'd like to say they'd keep it, they will remove it. Otherwise I think the Nemesis Super Duper Force Weapon would get a bit hard to say. Or Nemesis Force Weapon would be misleading.
> 
> And for the Grey Knight Dread - I suppose it could be elite, but currently, it vies with the Terminators, which far and away outclass the Dreadnoughts, for both Fire Power, and melee ability, which a Marine army take it for.


NSDFW? :laugh:

Isn't the terminators vs. dread choice that has been plagueing all marine lists sinced the lastest CA (thanks, you green emos, for ruining for the rest of us!)?

Besides, the GK would have a much easier decision about it. Their terminators (as far as I know) lack the ability to threaten super heavy armour (such as LRs and Monoliths). And considering the release of C:CD, they will need some. I refer specifically to the glorious soul grinder, with its FA of 13 (mahrvalous, simply mahvalous...). Now while I laugh my ass off at the idea that a squad of the imperium's finest CC warriors, with their sacred, hand-crafted artifact weapons and armour, helplessly being ripped apart by a what looks like the love child of a crab and a piece of construction equipment, they do need a CC solution to this beast. I mean, "shoot it in the ass" may work for the GK after hours but it isn't a battle tactic you would expect from some of the greatest warriors in the galaxy.


----------



## Bolshavic (Dec 8, 2008)

Hmmm has every 1 forgot the angels of death codex for 2nd ed?, it had both dark angels and blood angels in the 1 codex, it was a good codex tho as Im sure players of those 2 armies will argue that it was with there separation that they gained more character and individual play style :wink:, but on the whole do we need to see the same entries in multiple codexes like storm troopers assassins?

And at the end of the day we cant be fearful of change, just embrace and in time it will work. For 3rd ed sucked with so many obvious short falls, but persiverance got us to 5th which plays nice and enables free flowing fun, tho pls bring back over watch and those random powers mini psy phase was fun.


----------



## LordWaffles (Jan 15, 2008)

Vaz said:


> Useless Posts don't, however.
> 
> Personally, adding in some Space Marine and IG forces is the point of the Inquisition - they have the Imperial Mandate. Why, then, make it useless in game?


Tournament play, most likely. We have marines, than we have Inquisition. They should remain seperate or only be taken in small doses.



Vaz said:


> The Space Marines themselves are more likely to fight their own war, and leave an Inquisitor, due to their distrust of the Inquisition. However, if the need calls for a Space Marine Chapter to require the aid of either the Grey Knights, Inquisition, Deathwatch or Adeptus Sororitas, then they are also going to deploy their best troops.


But why would grey knights need help from spess mehreens? I always figured if you have a mustang, why would you need a donkey?(Or large riding dog for comparison).

I never thought space marine captains even got to choose who they send, I've always read that the inquisition just pops up and demands who and what, or never involves spess mehreens at all.(Due to the need to mindwipe them all afterward)



Vaz said:


> So - either I deploy my entire strength, and save more lives of my men that way, by having the best of the best protecting each other, or I just leave my men down there to die, because I've kept my best men behind?


Or you let this pipsqueek of a senator lead whatever troops he wants into open combat. Him and his sniveling s3, t3 followers.



Vaz said:


> My own view is:
> 
> *HQ*
> Inquisitor Lord (personally, I'd prefer it if it was Ordo Specific, but it's unlikely, seeing previous codices) (With Orbital Strike)
> ...


The actual codex, if it's in line with C:CSM=
HQ-
Grey Knight Lord(one hundred million points. No Eternal warrior)
Inquisitor Daemonhunter(Five options+Retinue, immune to lash)
Inquisitor Witchhunter(Immune to orks. Best choice ever. Twin links random weapons in the army and costs very little)

Elites-
Dreadnought(Roll on a table to see if it's "Consumed with righteous rage" On a one or a six he explodes immediately.)
Veteran Inquisitorial storm troopers(Roll a d6 for each ten point gun you gave them, refer to a chart to see what they brought)
Assassins(Very good choice, much cheaper with new models)
Lesser Generic Inquisitor(Very bad rules, new model. No save.)

Troops:
Grey Knights(Go down to fifteen points a guy, lose stubborn, the shrouding, and nemesis weapons. But may take seventy point 'icons' that give them stats. Justicar loses all choices beyond power toy)
Sisters of Battle(Five points a sister, now sold in booster packs of which contain 2 sisters of battle for twenty bucks. Immune to powerklawz.)
Imperial Guard(Imperial Guard)

Fast Attack:
Jumppacking troop choices. Each costs the normal amount plus ten points for a jump pack.

Heavy Assault:
Land Raider(Goes up in price)
Pentient Engine
Chaos Spawn(Only these have a 2+ invul, monstrous creature, and can single out anyone in a squad in melee)


But in all seriousness, I think we need to give up on death watch marines and xenohunters. Any established fluff is way far back enough to be discounted as heresy.


----------

